# unfunny TIGER WOODS HUMOR



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

In the immortal words of GWB*..."now watch me hit this shot!"*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for it Dan 
I neaded the smile

Dennis


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I think you meant Cheetah Woods.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait !!! Those are guys behind him not Women !!! Oh, Wait, he does play golf !!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Conan O'Brien: "One of the women who claims she slept with Tiger Woods says they never talked about golf while having sex. However, contractually Tiger was obligated to talk about Nike, Gatorade and American Express."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

When asked by the police how many times she hit Tiger, Elin replied "I'm not sure, put me down for a 5″
I think Tiger needs a new driver, his current shaft keeps getting him in trouble!
I read that the PGA are now investigating Tiger for having too many "woodies" in his bag!
Tiger and Elin will get back together because she is already hitting on him.
After scoring a couple of beautiful birdies earlier on, Tiger finds himself in serious trouble at the last hole, coming home.
Did Elin use a "rescue club" to extract him from the Escalade?
Tiger was found exactly two club lengths from his car due to a lost ball penalty - if the cops would have arrived a minute later he'd have lost the other one as well.
Tiger Woods wasn't seriously injured in the crash, but he's still below par.
What were Tiger Woods and his wife doing out at 2.30 in the morning? They went clubbing.
Tiger Woods crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree. He couldn't decide between a wood and an iron.
Tiger's tip for wayward golfers: never ask your wife to keep track of your balls.
I always knew Woods was a better putter than driver.
Tiger Woods is so rich that he owns lots of expensive cars. Now he has a hole in one.
What's the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive a ball 300 yards.
If Elin really did whack Tiger a couple of times with a golf club, it would have been in line with the rules of golf: there's a 2-stroke penalty for playing the wrong hole.
Hey Adidas, this is Tiger, Nike found your number in my phone. I need you to change your name…
Tiger changed his name from tiger… to Cheetah


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## remy97 (Feb 23, 2010)

someone at school said that he is the only guy who can crash into a firehydrant and catch on fire. i still dont really get it


----------

